# The “neck roll”



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

I don’t know why...but the neck roll is probably one of my favorite parts of our dogs. Am I alone??


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

You are not alone!When Samson leans his head against my legs laying next to me that's where I lean down to scratch him.Nice, thick, and warm fur


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

He looks so relaxed, adorable. My mix has neck rolls, they're the best hand warmers. <3


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2017)

The eyes, the chest, then the neck roll!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

I love to bend over, lay my cheek on Kaiser's big head and rub his neck roll... its my morning greeting


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> The eyes, the chest, then the neck roll!


But......what about the ears?????? Love how they stay soft forever :wub:


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

My daughter however, when Kaiser is wearing his collar, says he has a Trump neck...eeekkk!!!


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

Well, I don't know about the neck roll, but my pup usually ends up laying on her side in a way that she gets this whole roll along her spine of loose skin. Looks like she's melting, haha


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Armistice said:


> Well, I don't know about the neck roll, but my pup usually ends up laying on her side in a way that she gets this whole roll along her spine of loose skin. Looks like she's melting, haha


Haha, I remember that... she'll grow into it


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I tried to get a video of Max’s nice trot by myself lol! I could not help but notice in the video his neck/throat roll swinging in the wind lol! I had to look up neck rolls or loose skin. I don’t think excessive is a desired thing. His neck roll does not look as excessive normally. I do love it - Luna loves to grab and stretch it. We call it his protection from any Wolves he may encounter lol!
https://instagram.com/p/BvAoW-NA7hn/


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

My boy has a modest amount of neck roll. I love burying my face in his neck and just breathing in his scent. He'll sometimes turn and nuzzle my hair. Oh that amazing bond!


----------

